# any california night hunters?



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

does anyone know if its legal to varmint hunt out of a parked truck using a spotlight here in CA? just being extra cautious because it seems like your not allowed to do anything in california anymore, im surprised they even allow us to hunt here! LOL man i cant wait to get out of this place.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

You can't have a loaded gun in or on the vehicle. Also....your light cannot be connected (plugged in) to the vehicle.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

* §251. Prohibition on Pursuing or Shooting Birds and Mammals from Motor-Driven Air or Land Vehicles, Motorboats, Airboats, Sailboats or Snowmobiles. *

*(a) General Prohibition: No person shall pursue, drive, herd, or take any bird or mammal from any type of motor-driven air or land vehicles, motorboat, airboat, sailboat, or snowmobile. *

* §264. Use of Lights While Hunting--Specific Areas.*

(a) Lights of any size or voltage may be used to take furbearing or nongame mammals only in the areas described in subsections (







and © below, and only under the following conditions:
(1) The use of lights for night hunting is prohibited in any area where the general deer season is open.
(2) Furbearing mammals and nongame mammals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle provided such vehicle is stopped and standing with the motor off. No spotlight may be used from a vehicle which is on a public road or highway.

(







Zone 1. (Portions of Butte, Colusa, Glenn, Placer, Sacramento, Sutter, Tehama, Yolo and Yuba counties.)
Area: Within the boundary beginning at the junction of Interstate 880 and Interstate 5 near Sacramento; east on Interstate 880 to its junction with Interstate 80; north and east on Interstate 80 to its junction with Highway 65 near Roseville, along Highway 65 to its junction with Highway 20 at Marysville; west on Highway 20 to its junction with Highway 45; north on Highway 45 to its junction with Highway 162; east on Highway 162 to its junction with Highway 99; north on Highway 99 to South Avenue near the town of Corning; west on South Avenue to Interstate 5 in Corning; north on Interstate 5 to Corning Road; west on Corning Road to Paskenta Road; west on the Paskenta Road to the town of Paskenta; southwest on the Round Valley Road to the Garland Road; south on the Garland Road to the town of Newville; south on the Newville-Elk Creek Road to the town of Elk Creek; south on the Elk Creek-Stonyford Road to the town of Stonyford; south on the Stonyford-Leesville Road to the town of Ladoga; south on the Stonyford-Leesville Road to the town of Leesville; south from Leesville on the Bear Valley Road to its intersection with Highway 20; east on Highway 20 to its intersection with Highway 16; south and east on Highway 16 to its intersection with Interstate 5; east on Interstate 5 to Interstate 880 and the point of beginning.
© Zone 2. (Portions of Inyo, Kern, Los Angeles, Mono and San Bernardino counties and all of Imperial, Orange, Riverside and San Diego counties.)
Area: Inyo, Mono and Kern counties south and east of a line beginning at the junction of Highway 182 and the California-Nevada state line; south on Highway 182 to its junction with Highway 395; south on Highway 395 to its intersection with Highway 168 at Bishop; west on Highway 168 to its intersection with the Inyo National Forest boundary; south on the Inyo National Forest boundary to its junction with County Highway J41; south and east on County Highway J41 to its junction with Highway 395; south on Highway 395 to its junction with Highway 14 near Inyokern; south on Highway 14 to its junction with Highway 178 at Freeman; west on Highway 178 to its junction with the Bodfish-Caliente Road at Isabella; south on the Bodfish-Caliente Road to its junction with Highway 58; east on Highway 58 to its junction with the Los Angeles Aqueduct; south and west on the Los Angeles Aqueduct Road to its junction with 265th Street West near Neenach; south on 265th Street West to its junction with the Elizabeth Lake-Pine Canyon Road at Three Points; east along the Elizabeth Lake-Pine Canyon Road to its junction with Highway 14 at Palmdale; south on Highway 14 to its intersection with the Angeles Forest Highway; south on the Angeles Forest Highway to the Mill Creek Summit Road; east and south on the Mill Creek Summit Road to its intersection with the Angeles Crest Highway (Highway 2) at Upper Chilao Campground; east on the Angeles Crest Highway to its intersection with the Los Angeles-San Bernardino county line; north on the Los Angeles-Kern-San Bernardino county line to its intersection with Highway 58; east on Highway 58 to its intersection with the range line between R3W and R4W; south along the range line between R3W and R4W to the southeast corner of T8N, R4W; east along T8N to its intersection with the west boundary of the U.S. Marine Corps Training Center; south and east on that boundary to its intersection with Giant Rock Road; east along Giant Rock Road to a point where it turns southeast and corresponding with a projected north extension of Sunfair Road; south on Sunfair Road and its projected extension to the San Bernardino-Riverside county line; and all of Imperial, Orange, Riverside and San Diego counties.
_Certificate of Compliance as to 6-24-85 order transmitted to OAL 9-30-85 and filed 11-1-85. _
* §264.5. Use of Lights While Hunting--Remainder of State.*

Lights may be used, in those portions of the state not listed in Section 264, to take furbearers and nongame mammals under the following conditions only:
(a) Only 9 volt lights or smaller, hand-held or worn on the head are permitted.
(







Persons using such lights must be on foot.
© Lights may not be used in or from a vehicle and may not be attached or powered from any source other than self-contained batteries.
(d) A landowner or tenant suffering damage to livestock or other property by furbearing mammals or nongame mammals may designate, in writing, persons allowed by such landowner or tenant to use artificial lights in excess of 9 volts to assist in taking the depredating mammals. The landowner or tenants shall notify the closest fish and game office whenever furbearing or nongame mammals are taken under this authority.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

alexgee926 said:


> does anyone know if its legal to varmint hunt out of a parked truck using a spotlight here in CA? just being extra cautious because it seems like your not allowed to do anything in california anymore, im surprised they even allow us to hunt here! LOL man i cant wait to get out of this place.


Let me help you on this, but you really shouldnt be doing anything untill you learn the regs in the areas you hunt.

YES. You can use lights in San Bernardino county OUTSIDE "GENERAL" DEER season. You are also allowed to use lights during archery season in San Bernardino county.

YES. You can use lights plugged into a motor vehicle that is NOT on a road (paved or not). Be sure engine is not running, and vehicle is stationary and you have NO firearms in the vehicle while spotlighting from said vehicle. We run a 30 foot extension cord to our parked vehicle. Sometimes we shine from the parked vehicle not running and not parked on a road and the shooter/firearm must NOT be in the vehicle (unless you have a handicapped plakard).

Read the regs. Read the regs. READ THE REGS. I cant stress this enough. If/when you have a run in with a DFG, be prepared. These a$$holes will try to railroad you when it comes to using auxillary lights. Each and every violation of F&G Code Section 2005 all carry MISDEMEANORS! Not just infractions. I have been harrased by scumbag deputy Matt Shanley while hunting in the desert one night back in 2011. He dug a nice bull$hit hole for me to dig myself out of all because he didnt know the spotlighting regs from his a$$. I spent a total of $3000 in order for it to get dismissed because he didnt know the regs. Becareful out there.

READ THE REGS!!!

YES. You can spotlight in Riverside county. You can night hunt in Riverside county. You CAN NOT discharge a firearm in Riverside county at night. Becareful with this one.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> YES. You can spotlight in Riverside county. You can night hunt in Riverside county. You CAN NOT discharge a firearm in Riverside county at night. Becareful with this one.


 How does that work? You can hunt at night but not discharge a firearm at night? What's up with that?


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Archery, crossbow, blowgun, and slingshot??... 
I don't know who makes these BS regs, I just follow them. Oh, and the spotlighting reg that does not say you can't, is a DFG thing. The no discharge at night is a county regulation thing. Be sure to compare DFG regs to county regs for conflicts. Lots of traps for us hunters. That's why must educate ourselves.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good One! I called DF&G last year on this very question. I spoke with three different wardens, in three different counties and they all gave different answers. Watch your a$$ is right. I was finally told if I choose to use a light to hunt @ night, the DF&G are after the growers and poacher. Both use lights. They use air planes and they will spot you and they will ask questions later. But you will have a gun. You should your hunting. *They will treat you as a threat! *The last warden I talked to said *Plan on being arrested *bottom line. Is it legal? I believe it is legal to hunt just as BB suggests. As I combed thru the regs but I called to make sure. I ididn't and still don't like the answer I got.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

hmm i just read this right out of the califronia regulations booklet.

(1) the use of lights for night hunting is prohinbited in any area where the general deer season is open.
(2) furbearing mammals and nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle provided such vehicle is stopped and standing with the motor off. No spotnight may be used from a vehicle whick is on a public road or highway.

im not 100% sure but i could have sworn i read that it is legal to shoot from a vehicle as long is the motor is off, but im not sure im gonna read through the book some more.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> Let me help you on this, but you really shouldnt be doing anything untill you learn the regs in the areas you hunt.
> 
> YES. You can use lights in San Bernardino county OUTSIDE "GENERAL" DEER season. You are also allowed to use lights during archery season in San Bernardino county.
> 
> ...


 yeah that riverside one seems pretty sketchy. i have one of those red spotlights from bass pro shop that plug into the cigarrett lighter, is this light legal to use if parked far enough from a road with engine off?


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Good One! I called DF&G last year on this very question. I spoke with three different wardens, in three different counties and they all gave different answers. Watch your a$$ is right. I was finally told if I choose to use a light to hunt @ night, the DF&G are after the growers and poacher. Both use lights. They use air planes and they will spot you and they will ask questions later. But you will have a gun. You should your hunting. *They will treat you as a threat! *The last warden I talked to said *Plan on being arrested *bottom line. Is it legal? I believe it is legal to hunt just as BB suggests. As I combed thru the regs but I called to make sure. I ididn't and still don't like the answer I got.


he said plan on being arrested? even if your doing everything lawfully?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, He said they will take you down and treat you like a poacher. And it will be up to me to prove my innocence. That is when I will need that $3000.00 you had to spend.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

ouch, hopefully this wouldnt be an issue in the desert where there is no deer to poach. that cop pulled a real *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* move on you.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

...


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

alexgee926 said:


> hmm i just read this right out of the califronia regulations booklet.
> 
> (1) the use of lights for night hunting is prohinbited in any area where the general deer season is open.
> (2) furbearing mammals and nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle provided such vehicle is stopped and standing with the motor off. No spotnight may be used from a vehicle whick is on a public road or highway.
> ...


The spotlight regs are true as long as your in a county that permits it for non game mammals but there may also be restrictions to what kind if light.

In CA, firing from a vehicle is considered a drive by shooting. A felony UNLESS you have a handicapped placard and are exempt.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

alexgee926 said:


> yeah that riverside one seems pretty sketchy. i have one of those red spotlights from bass pro shop that plug into the cigarrett lighter, is this light legal to use if parked far enough from a road with engine off?


Yes (in counties that permit it) you don't even have to be far off of the road.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

[sub]*I wanna add a little more to the comment of mine. I almost hope they do treat me like a criminal and my buddy gets it on video. I would enjoy hunting with guns I bought with the settlement $$$$$. The other tid bit I feel is important to say is that I never said I don't go. It makes me want to go even more. I hunt with a surefire head lamp and I really don't think the air plane will pick that up. Even if they do I doubt they would send units to it. I almost believe the wardens were bluffing. I wish I would have asked him how many times they have taken a predator caller down mistaking them for a criminal type? But it didn't occure to me at the time. *[/sub]


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah they take you in for following the law these days, i got my ar-15 taken away because it had a removalble magazine (which is legal in CA if you have a bullet button on it, and i did.) and was charged with unlafully posessing an assult rifle 223. cost about 2,500 to get that all cleared up and still waiting on the status of getting my rifle back after sending a rifle release form.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

alexgee926 said:


> yeah they take you in for following the law these days, i got my ar-15 taken away because it had a removalble magazine (which is legal in CA if you have a bullet button on it, and i did.) and was charged with unlafully posessing an assult rifle 223. cost about 2,500 to get that all cleared up and still waiting on the status of getting my rifle back after sending a rifle release form.


now that sux! Another example of the innocent law abiding citizen paying the price for a warden not knowing the law.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am certain there are wardens out there that are great at their jobs. Most of the ones I know are spending their time fighting the Marijuana crops. I must say, I have yet to talk to one that knew the regs front to back. And that does suck about the bullet button crap your in.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

alexgee926 said:


> hmm i just read this right out of the califronia regulations booklet.
> 
> (1) the use of lights for night hunting is prohinbited in any area where the general deer season is open.
> (2) furbearing mammals and nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle provided such vehicle is stopped and standing with the motor off. No spotnight may be used from a vehicle whick is on a public road or highway.
> ...


 read agan it says, nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle, nothing about shooting from a vehicle. I have heard of guys getting tickets for leaning a loaded gun on the side of their truck while getting stuff out of the back.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

jawbreaker said:


> read agan it says, nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle, nothing about shooting from a vehicle. I have heard of guys getting tickets for leaning a loaded gun on the side of their truck while getting stuff out of the back.


wow thats pretty strict! what part of CA if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> read agan it says, nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle, nothing about shooting from a vehicle. I have heard of guys getting tickets for leaning a loaded gun on the side of their truck while getting stuff out of the back.


I've heard of this too but never seen it. I'd have to fight it as it's a BS ticket. What's the difference between be leaning my loaded gun up against vehicle as opposed to a tree or fence post? None.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

jawbreaker said:


> read agan it says, nongame mamals may be taken with the aid of a spotlight or other artificial light operated from a vehicle, nothing about shooting from a vehicle. I have heard of guys getting tickets for leaning a loaded gun on the side of their truck while getting stuff out of the back.


Shooting from a vehicle is a state law, not DFG law. In CA they call it a drive by shooting. A felony.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Any updates to this thread? I've been doing some research on this very topic myself. I've read the mentioned regulations and would suggest having a printed copy of them with you should you get stopped. I believe that having a copy with you, and abiding by them in a very conservative manner, you reduce your risk factor. If you are not sure, then DO NOT take the risk because that's not going to fly in court. You are correct that not all LE know every law they are entrusted to enforce and I wouldn't blame them for taking a cautious approach to somebody night hunting.

As for the issue of during deer season, I interpret that as night hunting in areas for nongame and furbearers is illegal *while the deer season is open*. As for San Bernardino County, only portions ( a large portion ) is open to night hunting. Keep in mind that some areas in this night hunting area is shotgun only too. For the area the OP is listing as residing, and presumably hunting near, is zone 2 and has minimal limitations on light voltage. I initially read the regs that you could hunt from a vehicle, but it really reads as do everything but operate the weapon so I'm planning on being on foot with a spotter in the truck bed with the light and call.

I was not aware of the Riverside County ordinance about discharging a firearm at night. Great info BurritoBandito! If possible, can you provide the ordinance section so I can read it? TIA


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> Shooting from a vehicle is a state law, not DFG law. In CA they call it a drive by shooting. A felony.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


Are you referring to Penal Code 374c? If so, looks to be a misdemeanor...


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Also, reference Riverside County:

http://rivcocob.com/ords/500/514.10.pdf

I think this might be what BB was referring to?


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

You don't need to be in the bed of the truck, you want to be in the same planeas the light so just stand next to your light man so you can see the eyes also. if he is above you in the bed you may pick up the eyes but not as much if you guys are closer together. Also keep the caller close by, you want them coming to you not a caller set far away from you.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

When calling at night would you set your caller like you would derring the day thirty four yards up wind ?


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

aberry223 said:


> When calling at night would you set your caller like you would derring the day thirty four yards up wind ?


No because the animal will be coming to the caller and not the light, thus, not being able to pic up the reflection. I place the caller at my feet so anything looking or coming to the caller, the light will pick up the eyes. I place the caller at my feet.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> No because the animal will be coming to the caller and not the light, thus, not being able to pic up the reflection. I place the caller at my feet so anything looking or coming to the caller, the light will pick up the eyes. I place the caller at my feet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


Maybe this is why my first crack at night hunting was a flop...I thought I saw some eyes in the bushes but it didn't last long at all. I had the call about 30 yards away...ok..back to the drawing board..

I also spoke with a Warden in the Sacramento office. He was a good old boy and provided some clarity on the above issues. Yes you can have the light plugged into the vehicle, so long as the vehicle is off and off the road. You can not shoot from any vehicle as already mentioned via PC 374c. If there are any county ordinances those will trump the DFG regs as they are usually more restrictive. In short, go with the most restrictive law you can find.

Glad I re-read this post...and thanks again to BB for all the info!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It seems it's not worth the hassle legally and financially to predator hunt at night because even when your not guilty of breaking any regs. it's still gonna cost you if any LE stops you. Damn shame really, because I was excited about predator hunting at night, but most of my spots are in Riverside County. I do have a hunting partner in San Bernardino county that has some spots for us. I need to check Imperial County and see if it's lawful to discharge a firearm at night. So glad to be moving out of this state in 4-5 years.


----------

